
India plans tracing app for 2G phones with no Bluetooth - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/30/india_to_develop_contact_tracing_for_feature_phones/
======
samizdis
Beyond the cell tower info from networks that's already available, what use
would this be, given that location resolution is uselessly broad? Also, how
might an "app" be installed on basic "feature" phones?

I do not understand what is being attempted here, or why. Genuinely puzzled
and would like to hear suggestions from those who know about these things.

------
rvz
Looks like 'Stalin's dream,'[0] is now someone else's nightmare.

[0] [https://www.networkworld.com/article/2200967/software-
cell-p...](https://www.networkworld.com/article/2200967/software-cell-phones-
are-stalin-s-dream-says-free-software-movement-founder.html)

